# Mook Jong details...



## 2000wrx (Oct 21, 2006)

My understanding is that the upper arms should align at a common line in a front view.  So that when trainning one side the mirror side will be trained equally.  In many pictures I see online it seems that they are off a bit.

I am ready willing and able to get a mook, but lack confidence in any particular brand and/or vendor.  Looking for a little help please.


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.mykaratestore.com/store/...g-chun-wooden-dummymook-joong-with-stand.html

http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/training_gear_wing_chun_equipment_wooden_dummy_traditional_1.htm

Both of these look pretty good, but I would feel a whole lot better knowing someone has seen it and gives it a thumbs up from a waluity and design perspective.

I have also looked at the :http://www.cranesproduction.com/pdut_detail.asp?cate_id=2&pdut_id=3

but only if I can get it without a stand for a substantial amount less money.

Thanks


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 22, 2006)

2000wrx said:


> http://www.mykaratestore.com/store/...g-chun-wooden-dummymook-joong-with-stand.html
> 
> http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/training_gear_wing_chun_equipment_wooden_dummy_traditional_1.htm
> 
> ...


 

I played with a dummy like the first one, it was old and had stood the test of time so far.  It wasn't hugely reactive and felt similar to a dead dummy which has its plus points and it wouldn't take much modifying to get it to be more reactive if you so wished.


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 24, 2006)

I have seen so far in my research so many different dimensions of mooks that I don't know what is real and what is not.   

First the arm ends should be 8.5" apart and on the same hieght plan correct?

Also in the verticle axis what should the seperation between the arms and leg be?  I have seen the most variations in this dimesion.

HELP please


----------



## Jimi (Oct 24, 2006)

Some dimensions for a Mook will vary depending on the system, Traditional Wing Chun, JKD, Choy La Fot, Hung Gar etc... Some will argue that the upper arms must be offset with its right arm slightly higher than the left to resemble the traditional right lead, some say the arms should be at the same height so the techniques are more equal from side to side. JKD Mooks have a carved throat so to speak and the leg portion rises higher at the thigh so there is less distance from the low arm and where the leg attaches. Look into what you are trying to train on a Mook, then maybe it will become more clear which kind of Mook you will need. PEACE


----------



## g-bells (Oct 24, 2006)

if you check online you can find all the dimensions and make one yourself i did and it was ALOT cheaper.


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 24, 2006)

I am not a wood worker, I don't have a huge lathe, nor the skill to build my own. 

I have no problem spending the money for a fine peice of furnature, I just want to know what details I should sweat and what isn't so important.


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 24, 2006)

2000wrx said:


> I am not a wood worker, I don't have a huge lathe, nor the skill to build my own.
> 
> I have no problem spending the money for a fine peice of furnature, I just want to know what details I should sweat and what isn't so important.


 
What does your sifu say?


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 24, 2006)

Wink... what sifu     Me'em between Sifu's right now.


----------



## g-bells (Oct 24, 2006)

2000wrx said:


> I am not a wood worker, I don't have a huge lathe, nor the skill to build my own.
> 
> I have no problem spending the money for a fine peice of furnature, I just want to know what details I should sweat and what isn't so important.


  excuse me for trying to help be sure iwill not make that mistake twice


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 25, 2006)

lol  how in the world did you take offense to my admitting that I have no word working skills.... geez man relax a little....


----------



## g-bells (Oct 25, 2006)

ok i don't have the best skills either. it's not perfect but it works. everything is cool


----------

